# Do you ever just....



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Take a VERY close up view of your dogs nose?
Not me.........not me at all......


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Looks like a black berry........im sorry LOL


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Looks like quick silver to me. I do that to my goats. They think I am mad...


----------



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

Just did last night! 🤣


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Looks like quick silver to me. I do that to my goats. They think I am mad...


Omg LOL


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

lada823 said:


> Just did last night! 🤣
> View attachment 209806


Oh my! such a cute noes! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😆


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Well here you go. His name is Booger!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Boers4ever said:


> Well here you go. His name is Booger!
> View attachment 210099


Omg! Such a cute lil guy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your dogs are so nosey, up close and personal. 😂 I might even see them boogie.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Your dogs are so nosey, up close and personal. 😂 I might even see them boogie.


Very up close and personal! Lol


----------

